# Lt 619



## M1188 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi chaps, I'm wondering if someone can find me some details of the Lowerstoft sailing trawler LT 619.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Olsens 1885 and 1892 have her as Good Hope;ON:67213;built Rye, 1873; 47tons; owner: Geo Doughty. (CLIP Project)
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## M1188 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you Douglas. I come & fished from Rye, I came across a photo of her in rather a poor state berthed in Rye some time about 1900. I know about the rich heritage of ship building there. I just wondered who she was.


----------

